# Noise



## taymac_24 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello, 
I'm new to the forum and hoping to bring my very first hedgehog home soon. I am wondering how sensitive to noise hedgehogs really are. I like to keep my television on almost all hours and occasionally watch movies or listen to music fairly loudly. Will this stress my hedgie or will he get somewhat used to it? I ofcourse can keep it very quiet throughout the day while he is sleeping but I am hoping to house him in my bedroom so I don't want to have to tip toe around all the time either. Would love to hear some hedgie owner opinions!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I think it depends on the hedgehog. Piglet sleeps like a rock. I can pick up his fleece pouch while he's in it, carry him to the bathroom for a bath, and he won't wake up until he hears the water, and one time I had to poke him awake. Even with the tv on fairly loud, we'll hear him snoring from across the room.  However, I do have a pretty regular routine, so he's probably gotten used to the noise I make coming home from work, making coffee in the morning, watching tv, etc.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

They're very adaptable and will get used to the noises of your household. Exposure to a variety of sounds like that just helps their socialization.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I agree...and every hedgie is different so it's a good idea to be ready for different possibilities of how the little one will react. 

In my experience noise doesn't bother Henry at all. We have his cage in the living room of our apartment because we like to check on him and keep an eye on the cage temp throughout the day. Anyways the TV is often on (sometimes just as low background noise) and we most often sit in that room, not that we really make that much noise haha. But it doesn't seem to stress him out at all. He sleeps through anything during the day and obviously it's quiet and dark in the room once we go to bed and he is up and wheeling, etc. When I first got Henry I read a suggestion from someone on the forum that its often a good idea to get them used to some noise. I do think Henry would be more jumpy if he was used to it being super quiet all the time until we take him out to socialize. 

Probably a good idea to keep an eye on it in the beginning...you will probably easily be able to tell if it's really stressing him out.


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

We're a loud family but try to be considerate of Pinball. If we know we're going to be loud (TV, kids playing etc), we usually take his cage into a different room. But most of the time, he doesn't even budge and sleeps right through it. Observe your hedgie and see how he does.


----------



## kvmommy (Feb 2, 2013)

We are a loud family. In the beginning we were so careful of noise. As we went on and could see her adjusting to it we increased the noise and she doesn't mind at all.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree I haven't noticed many reactions to noise. Quigley used to hate clinking sounds so anything metal or plastic banging together, keys, coins rattling, he hated the sound of the elevator door opening. I don't think it was as much volume as it was the type of noise. But if he was asleep noise didn't really bother him, his cage was right next to two very loud budgies and he never cared or even really noticed. Koloth is the same now he doesn't care about noise, we're not particularly loud people but we have the television on sometimes and a loud vocal cat and Koloth doesn't care a bit.


----------

